# Incra's router fence any good ?



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have just been made aware of a product called Incra , and I'm not understanding how there router fence can be used to act like a jointer ?
Most router tables I see have fences that are two separate pieces that can be set for different distances on the table , but incra's fence looks like one solid fence.
Am I missing something ?

Ok I just found one version of there fence that is split . Maybe I was looking at one that was dedicated to a TS? 
I guess getting opinions on there router tables and fences would still be a good question though.
I suspect there products are the industry standard


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> I have just been made aware of a product called Incra , and I'm not understanding how there router fence can be used to act like a jointer ?
> Most router tables I see have fences that are two separate pieces that can be set for different distances on the table , but incra's fence looks like one solid fence.
> Am I missing something ?
> 
> ...


Rick, you are correct, Incra is of the best quality that you can buy in my opinion. The Wonder Fence is their split fence but it has to be attached to a their standard one piece fence that works with bits of smaller diameter. The off-set for using the fence as a jointer is fairly easy to set up. You do understand that thisi is only for edge jointing of course. Since I use my Grizzly jointer for milling the faces of wider material, in my case I only have a six inch jointer, I don't bother setting up the Wonder Fence to do the edges, it's just so much easier to use the Grizzly jointer.

Hope this helps a bit, and once again, I can't say enough good about Incra and their service that they provide, especially in tech support.


Jerry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Rick, you are correct, Incra is of the best quality that you can buy in my opinion. The Wonder Fence is their split fence but it has to be attached to a their standard one piece fence that works with bits of smaller diameter. The off-set for using the fence as a jointer is fairly easy to set up. You do understand that thisi is only for edge jointing of course. Since I use my Grizzly jointer for milling the faces of wider material, in my case I only have a six inch jointer, I don't bother setting up the Wonder Fence to do the edges, it's just so much easier to use the Grizzly jointer.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, and once again, I can't say enough good about Incra and their service that they provide, especially in tech support.
> 
> ...


Ok I am probably not understanding all there options as all I really need is a decent router fence right ? . But I'm really liking this piece here that adjusts the fence in small steps , at least that's what I believe it's for and that it works on all there fences? 



But I suspect that this adjuster stays put ,which would inhibit me from using the router table to double as an out feed table for my saw ? 
This is way more complicated than I thought it would be.
I guess if you guys new what the application was for it may help , but I don't know myself. I would like to future proof myself as I try more things though. Maybe buy a fence and add as I go . But where should I start for basic routing


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rick, the photos you show are for the "Incra Positioner", the fence attaches to the end of the positioner.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Complete unit, and you can move fast get close then use the micro adjusters
It is great unit but do you need this much of a system!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Rick, the photos you show are for the "Incra Positioner", the fence attaches to the end of the positioner.


Yes I understand that . After watching there videos I kinda fell in love with the positioner . But I believe that since it's telescoping that you can remove the fence leaving the one section bolted to the table . That just may just work for me as I could work around that .

Like John is saying do I need this much system , probably not at this time but it sure is sweet . Everything always starts out innocent enough , then goes needlessly out of control on me lol

I have to say that this whole thing started out as just wanting a simple router plate to put in my TS , to a lift , to a custom made table etc etc



I see some of the custom tables made here and I'm impressed . I don't want to take a chance on not having a perfectly flat surface so I think buying the top and plate would be a good start , then customize the rest down to suit my needs


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick, working around the mounting of the Incra fence is really no big deal. I mounted an 
LS17 several years back on my table with the intentions of being able to remove it so that the table could double as an assembly table. I have had zero problems with this set up. 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Wanted! pictures of your router table!

Regarding the fence itself, IMHO, the Incra systems are as good as they get. Period!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have my INCRA mounted as pictured.
The ply base is clamped to my table.
This is the previous version of what INCRA is selling now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

rwl7532 said:


> I have my INCRA mounted as pictured.
> The ply base is clamped to my table.
> This is the previous version of what INCRA is selling now.


I have to say you would think the fence would be wobbly as you extend the positioner out further ? But I'm sure they addressed that .
I sure like looking at there systems though , lots of options . 

I don't even see an optional fence stop for GI that I was going to buy , and was debating to throw in the towel tomorrow and order the GI router cast extension that bolts to the TS and then build a dedicated RT later with the Acra


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Rick, working around the mounting of the Incra fence is really no big deal. I mounted an
> LS17 several years back on my table with the intentions of being able to remove it so that the table could double as an assembly table. I have had zero problems with this set up.
> 
> Router Forums - View Single Post - Wanted! pictures of your router table!
> ...


I seen yours a few days ago in the other thread and yours was the one that had me wondering who made that kick a** looking fence system . You did a great job on your table , but that would be to time consuming for me right now unfortunately , as I can only manage 10 projects at any given time :/

But you guys have inspired me to build a router table someday after seeing the incredible work you guys have done here! I'll probably cheat a little and buy Acras largest table for the top , but I will build from there down .

I have to say I haven't seen anything else with so many options as the Acra , so when the time comes it will definitely be them on the table


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

You can download the manual before you buy.

http://incra.com/manuals/LS_Manual_2010.pdf

Myself, I would mount to a plywood base to allow moving it quickly out of the way.

No wobble by the way.

10% off currently:
http://www.incrementaltools.com/default.asp


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Rick, working around the mounting of the Incra fence is really no big deal. I mounted an
> LS17 several years back on my table with the intentions of being able to remove it so that the table could double as an assembly table. I have had zero problems with this set up.
> 
> Router Forums - View Single Post - Wanted! pictures of your router table!
> ...


Ok I wasn't paying attention . How did you compensate for the fence being up 3/4 on an inch from where it normally is .
You really have me thinking now , as there are those threaded pieces that secure under the table and I could have six put in and secure and remove the adjuster as needed? 
If I buy the short adjuster chances are I will rarely have to remove it!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok I wasn't paying attention . How did you compensate for the fence being up 3/4 on an inch from where it normally is .
> You really have me thinking now , as there are those threaded pieces that secure under the table and I could have six put in and secure and remove the adjuster as needed?
> If I buy the short adjuster chances are I will rarely have to remove it!


The manual shows the attaching of the fence is by slotted holes that are long enough for the 3/4" needed.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

rwl7532 said:


> The manual shows the attaching of the fence is by slotted holes that are long enough for the 3/4" needed.


Gotcha ^^^
Btw , thank you for the manual 

I like your clamp idea but I going to try and do holes threw the melamine .
I wasn't going to have a track for feather boards though , and I wonder how important they are ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Rick, working around the mounting of the Incra fence is really no big deal. I mounted an
> LS17 several years back on my table with the intentions of being able to remove it so that the table could double as an assembly table. I have had zero problems with this set up.
> 
> Router Forums - View Single Post - Wanted! pictures of your router table!
> ...


Yet again , I wasn't paying attention . I was so bedazzled with your table that I didn't realize your fence was removable , very cool .
Can I ask you where you get those plastic retaining screw things that you use to secure it to the table .
I think my dilemma may be over


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Rick....

Yes, the whole thing is removable, then hangs on the front of the cabinet if I so desire. Leaving the top free and clear. I mounted the "base assembly" to a piece of 3/4" wood. Then mounted the wood to the top of my table using 1/4-20 brass inserts:

1/4-20 Insert Nut Driver - Lee Valley Tools

The wood is secured down with 4 1/4x20 bolts cut to length and then expoxed into
a knob..

Snap-Lock Knobs (1/4-20 Thread) - Lee Valley Tools

It takes all of a couple minutes to remove/install the entire assembly as a single unit. Once tightened down, she's not going anywhere. 




RainMan1 said:


> Yet again , I wasn't paying attention . I was so bedazzled with your table that I didn't realize your fence was removable , very cool .
> Can I ask you where you get those plastic retaining screw things that you use to secure it to the table .
> I think my dilemma may be over


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Rick....
> 
> Yes, the whole thing is removable, then hangs on the front of the cabinet if I so desire. Leaving the top free and clear. I mounted the "base assembly" to a piece of 3/4" wood. Then mounted the wood to the top of my table using 1/4-20 brass inserts:
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the links ! I wouldn't know what to call that stuff to even ask for it lol.
I will definitely be placing some orders threw LeeValley .Sure wish I didn't live in a one horse town and we actually had one here . Home Depot hasn't got anything close to that that I'm aware of 

I feel as though I should take the plunge and build a table from scratch right away , but to achieve what you've accomplished would take me weeks


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> I have my INCRA mounted as pictured.
> The ply base is clamped to my table.
> This is the previous version of what INCRA is selling now.


I look forward to your next table design. Much like you, I had the hardware a long time before I found time to build a proper table\station to go with it.

Congratulations on your acquisition. It will be a lifetime tool that will make all of your router projects much easier, more accurate, and repeatable.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

timbertailor said:


> I look forward to your next table design. Much like you, I had the hardware a long time before I found time to build a proper table\station to go with it.
> 
> Congratulations on your acquisition. It will be a lifetime tool that will make all of your router projects much easier, more accurate, and repeatable.


Cramped into a one car garage with a single outlet, likely there won't be a next table for some time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I have just been made aware of a product called Incra


anything Incra that I own or have ever used is top shelf stuff to include their fences and miters...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> anything Incra that I own or have ever used is top shelf stuff to include their fences and miters...


I believe I'm an Incra guy now . Going to start collecting parts for a router table build in the near future . Probably going to buy some of there other interesting jigs and stuff too at some point


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I believe I'm an Incra guy now . Going to start collecting parts for a router table build in the near future . Probably going to buy some of there other interesting jigs and stuff too


depending on what you want look to ..

LeeValley...
Leigh...
Kreg..
Woodpeckers...
JessEm...
Bosch..
Carter...
Micro...
Trend...
Starret..
Hock...
Bormax...
Freud...
Tormek...
Jasper....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick there's very little available threw LeeValley . Found some at amazon.ca . 
Way more available tools on amazon.com , but then comes the brokerage and shipping , so I have live with what's on the Canadian version of amazon


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Stick there's very little available threw LeeValley . Found some at amazon.ca .
> Way more available tools on amazon.com , but then comes the brokerage and shipping , so I have live with what's on the Canadian version of amazon


that sucks...
maybe some of those brands are there...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JessEm is a made in Canada Canadian company...
you need a Veritas catalog...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate that Veritas catalog!! 
Almost as bad is their hardware catalog...
The website is worse yet...

 :sold:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I hate that Veritas catalog!!
> Almost as bad is their hardware catalog...
> The website is worse yet...
> 
> :sold:


insufficient funds???


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick..

my eyes are MUCH bigger than my wallet...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Stick..
> 
> my eyes are MUCH bigger than my wallet...


you too...


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

INCRA = #1 IMHO. I have an old Twin Linear with a split fence, but they don't make it anymore. I still use mine a LOT. I also have a wonder fence for my TSIII TS fence. Their stuff is very accurate and has precise repeatability. It is from a good Dallas TX Co that has great customer service. A bit pricey upfront, but cost of ownership plus the difference it will make in your work is worth every penny of the price. Check out their website, or you can also buy their stuff from Woodpeckers. They are another great family owned American business in Ohio.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I am kinda partial to Incra, Woodpeckers, and Infinity Tools.

I would take a gift card from any one of them!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

timbertailor said:


> I am kinda partial to Incra, Woodpeckers, and Infinity Tools.
> 
> I would take a gift card from any one of them!


Me too! Oh well, keep on dreaming I guess:sarcastic:


----------

